# Texas Republican Party Endorses Marijuana Decriminalization



## burnin1 (Jun 17, 2018)

From Forbes.com

*Texas Republican Party Endorses Marijuana Decriminalization






*

By Tom Angell  , Contributor

Delegates at the Republican Party of Texas convention on Saturday voted to approve platform planks endorsing marijuana decriminalization, medical cannabis and industrial hemp. They are also calling for a change in cannabis's classification by the federal government.

"We support a change in the law to make it a civil, and not a criminal, offense for legal adults only to possess one ounce or less of marijuana for personal use, punishable by a fine of up to $100, but without jail time," reads one of the party's new positions.

"Congress should remove cannabis from the list of Schedule 1," says another.

A third asks lawmakers to expand an existing state law that provides patients with limited access to low-THC medical cannabis extracts so that doctors can "determine the appropriate use of cannabis to certified patients."

And a fourth says industrial hemp is a "a valuable agricultural commodity."

That the official GOP organ in a red state like Texas would voice support for such far-reaching cannabis reforms is the latest sign of how mainstream marijuana has become in American politics.

Earlier this month, President political name voiced support for pending bipartisan congressional legislation to let states implement their own marijuana legalization laws without federal interference. U.S. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) is shepherding hemp legalization legislation to passage, with the support of Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY).

The Democratic Party of New York endorsed legalizing marijuana at its convention last month.

"Texas Republicans, like the majority of Americans, are ready to see more sensible marijuana policies enacted," Heather Fazio, coalition coordinator for Texans for Responsible Marijuana Policy, said in an interview. "Our state wastes valuable criminal justice resources arresting between 60,000-70,000 Texans annually. Delegates took a stand this week for a better approach."

"While it would be preferable for cannabis to be de-scheduled entirely, this call by the Texas GOP signifies a very positive shift in opinion. Outright prohibition is not working and Texas Republicans want to see Congress take action to make cannabis more accessible."

The new planks cleared a multi-step process at the party convention—including testimony before and approval by two committees earlier this week—leading up to Saturday's vote by nearly 10,000 delegates.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomang...ses-marijuana-decriminalization/#4d4bb1d75236


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2018)

Only a way they see they can get some votes. Republicans are all about the money, one step at a time.* Cali decriminalize and now look where we are.*


----------



## Keef (Jun 17, 2018)

We fighting the good fight down here TC !-- I see big changes coming in November !-- 87% of Texans believe mj laws should be changed but they still hunt us like animals - especially growers!-- I been laying low - collecting genetics and breeding me a team of indica monsters to loose on they as* first chance they give me !-- 
I got CBDs covered too with one Rose and Umbra's -- CBD Crew's Indica-x- Valentine and some the other crosses they did still in seed form ! -- They may not realize it yet but been some fine dank born and bred in Texas !-- I know so cause I bred them mostly from seed come right outta MP !!--


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Maria -- Soon as one the moderators show up they gonna bounce U outta here so fast it'll blind U !-- Trying  to sell weed to pot farmers ?-- We don't buy and sell here !--


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2018)

@WeedHopper


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2018)

LOL. If the GOP is for it … then they found a way to make money from it. Because they don't care about people ...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 18, 2018)

As our ex speaker of the house has appearantly found...


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

The people getting all excited and plan to grow big fields of hemp to make olive oil extracted CBD tincture -- Read my lips !-- I ain't growing no dam hemp !-- That ain't even real weed !-- If they want medicine I can do that but hemp ?- I got my standards and I won't sink low enough to grow hemp !


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2018)

No one can tell hemp from dank by looking


----------



## Keef (Jun 18, 2018)

Republican Party is no more !-- It's just the Cult of political name now !-- So it really don't matter what they say !-- Anything they say is probably a lie anyway !-- I think waiting for Jeff Sessions to change his veiws on weed is a futile thing to do !
I'm surprised he ain't started quoting scripture as a reason to go after the free states !-- He did use the same scripture in the bible that was used back in the day to justify slavery !
He is not our friend !--
Umbra I ain't growing hemp !-- Dank and High CBD will do what I want !


----------



## umbra (Jun 18, 2018)

Just call it hemp, it doesn't have to be hemp. You act like these people know anything … its just hemp, see don't even get you high


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2018)

LOL--Keef, there are hemp strains with high levels of CBDs.  Here in Oregon hemp is legal, but it is tested to make sue it doesn't contain too much THC.  The CBD is never tested and some hemp is higher in CBDs than many of the sativas and indicas we grow for CBD.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a built in prejudice against hemp and not sure why. I wouldn't give hemp drops to kids or dogs.  It is kinda like a labradoodle, if you want a poodle get a poodle.  Hemp in my narrow mind set if only for rope and clothes, has no business in my protein powder or in medicine. It is all about the many cannabinoids in our plant that work synergistically.  I want thc in my medicine, perhaps at way lower levels for some sick folks, not just cbd.
THG, wish you were here this pretty summer morning, just rolled a huge joint and have to smoke it by myself.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hemp is grown close together.  They grow in stalks with little leaves on them.  They kinda look like a sativa with low light stretching.

I guarantee that unless they are hemp growers they wont know the difference.

Go for it Keef!


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm with Rose !-- Completely prejudice against hemp !-- Don't know why - It just is !-- 
Oh I'm going for it O.K. !-- I got the attention I was looking for !-- I been on a tear and making it to the end of prohibition without getting caught gonna be tricky !-- Every pro legalization organization and lots of news outlets know I'm coming and I'm loaded for bear !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 19, 2018)

You don't know it is not hemp.  They do not know it is not hemp. No one knows it is not hemp.  It is hemp...yeah.. hemp...


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 19, 2018)

Politics,,,isn't it lovely.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

I know hemp and weed look alike but dude do U really think they gonna believe I'm growing hemp in water in a temp and humidity controlled environment ? -- Look like it got Snow on it ?-- I think maybe best just keep my stuff hid ?--Grow these girls outside ?-- I can't do that !-- Too many uncontrollable variables !--


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 19, 2018)

Alchima has primo hemp buds for sale on their web site. And, at only 3 times the cost of THC pot. LOL

Sociologist (sp) has an Oregon Hemp thread going at ICMag. He is obviously a heavy commercial grower deeply involved in the politics and money of the Oregon Hemp game.
His big thing is CBG. Not CBD. I have followed the thread (one of those zillion page threads) but somehow I missed the value of CBG over CBD. I do believe it is medical, though.

Anyway, IMO, hemp is going to be way bigger than THC pot. Both in commercial medicine and in industrial applications. THC pot is craft beer... hemp is Miller Lite. LOL

The high priced hemp buds will fade away but the commercial and industrial uses are very solid and probably here for a while. It's an awesome thread if you have some time to read through it. Very informative.


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)

I would play the whole thing with a totally different spin. I'd grow the dank, tell them it's hemp. If they come at you and say this dank, I'd be like I didn't know there was a difference, I have brain damage and I just wanted some medicine. political name writes the script for his show, you write the script for your show, lol.


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 19, 2018)

George Washington grew Hemp. There was a time in our history when it was almost mandatory for farmers to grow Hemp.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

U heard me talk about the Stoner Ranch ?-- I put a lot of thought into a modest commercial grow !-- I plan to hide it right out in the open !-- I have me a bigass environment controlled "Barn" in the middle of a pasture !- With my animal security team loose in that pasture !-- Maybe a few goats including a Billy goat with a particularly bad attitude and a couple donkeys !-- A Jack and a Jill !-- I double coon dog dare U to try to come across that pasture and sneak up on the grow !-- I make sure U have to come in on foot and that ain't gonna turn out good for U !-- Billy and Jack will protect the herd and eat U up if they don't know U !--


----------



## Weedman2018 (Jun 19, 2018)

Pass what ever your smoking Bro. Must be some good shit.


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)

umbra said:


> I would play the whole thing with a totally different spin. I'd grow the dank, tell them it's hemp. If they come at you and say this dank, I'd be like I didn't know there was a difference, I have brain damage and I just wanted some medicine. political name writes the script for his show, you write the script for your show, lol.


I know someone who has a permit for 30 acres of hemp in CO. He always grew serious dank. Karmas a b*tch has been doing it for 4 years.


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

Weedman I had an encounter with a Billy goat one night in such a situation -- They didn't tell me why we had to run to the barn where the beer and pool table was !-- I just kept up outta habit !-- On the way back out I found out why we ran ! -- I was just about to the fence when Billy caught me !-- Wasn't no barking or nothing !-- He knocked me clean over the fence!-- I still wasn't sure what had happened !-- All I knew was some fire snorting demon from hell had come out the dark and got me !-- Later I thought about it I  was impressed and plan to find a way to use that trick one day !-- A Jack ain't got no safe end !- He will bite U on one end and do a Mexican hat dance on U with the other end !--They will protect they herd -- Jill fall back as a second line of defense and Billy and Jack go out to  confront the threat !-- I do grow good weed !
Umbra if I was gonna do something like U say I would not be telling it !


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2018)

ah yeah, nobody comes here just to read what a bunch of old stoners have to say … lol


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

The left hand know not what the right hand be doing !


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 25, 2018)

The Texas Democratic Party is backing full legalization,
http://txcann.com/texas-democratic-party-affirms-support-of-legal-marijuana/

Yay Texas!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hmmm  I have been wondering what is going on in the  Texas Republican Party in regards to the changing views about Cannabis.


----------

